# nocturne with a storm



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

This is a peaceful nocturne/ballad that gets continuously interrupted by stormy winds and dancing tangents. It's dramatic and heartfelt. Rushed and calm. This piece had two completely different versions written down before I decided to combine both of them into one, since I liked both.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Your piano has beautiful tone. I enjoyed the beginning of the piece, then when it became more dramatic, it lost me. I'm sure others will love it though!


----------



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

thanks for listening


----------

